# Taquito at doggy Day Care



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

I haven’t posted about Taquito. He’s doing great. Lots of outings and going to play at doggy day care. Here are a couple of pics.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Bahaha that first picture is great - he looks SO HAPPY! It makes it even better that McDonalds is in the background, even if that's not what he's excited about.


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you!!!! Yesterday he got the first full on zoomies since I adopted him. It was after a good tug session and he got totally wired. It was HILARIOUS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

The first picture is perfect!!  
Happy he's doing well and enjoying day care. 
He looks so sweet. I'm glad he's living the life he deserves


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

He's adorable! I love that he's so flippin' happy in that picture.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww, he's adorable and he does look so happy! Good on you for adopting him!


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

He’s very sweet and he’s a very happy little dude. 
VERY observant and VERY smart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

